# BEST WAX EVER FOR BLACK/DARK CARS



## rustybear100 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
Got a metallic Black TTC 02.

Clean usualy by -

Wash
AG SRP
WAX

I understand to get the best finish/shine depends on prep, but based on doing the wash, AG SRP polish prep what waht is the best for producing the deepest shiny shiny car ever?????

I have used Dodo PH, Farclea Hot Wax, Megs Clear Wax etc and found to the Faclea to be the best at cheapest. Dodo is excellent I must say but should be for £30.

What are your thoughts on the best dark paint wax ever?????


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

On my old car which was dark ish I had excellent results with Zymol Destiny


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

NickP said:


> On my old car which was dark ish I had excellent results with Zymol Destiny


Any car looks good in HDR after about an hour of photoshopping! :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Same shine whether HDR'd or not


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Swissvax Best Of Show - £120 ish a tub. Allegedly lasts for 3 or 4 yrs. Will know more later in the year when my car get a pro detail, finished off with this. Talk to Jac-in-a-box; he uses it and swears by it.

stu


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

heres how the paintwork on my old corrado looked after using http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/cl ... d_118.html followed by http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victo ... d_234.html









and lately with the TT i used http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product- ... HF&Range=1 followed with a few layers of http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/collinite ... ng-kit.php









both cars were washed with http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product- ... =K&Range=1


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Swissvax Saphir at £70 is excellent stuff. The Best of Show is supposed to be even better.

A tub lasts several years (doing 2 cars) so whilst the initial expense seems high it is good value for money.

BTW - I used to think why spend all that money on a wax, just dont knock it until you have tried it. :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Another vote for Swissvax Best of Show


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

would love to try this swissvax best of show,but 120 quid a tub,nearly half a weeks wage up here in donny lol


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi rustybear if you like farecla they do a wax for dark colours sort of dark grey rather than the normal white liquid as in gold /black top polish


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

AutoGlym HD Wax gets my vote, £40 for a tub that so far has lasted me ages (done 12 cars so far [2 layers on each]) and i have just seen it start to go down a little from the top...

Came up as one of the top waxes in the DetailingWorld test not too long ago and the shine/finish is superb...

Example:


----------



## rustybear100 (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My MKV GTI after some Saphir


----------

